# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Món quà công nghệ ý nghĩa dành cho con gái

## seothamtraisan

nhằm tặng một món quà bất ngờ nhân dịp cô con gái đạt được kết quả tốt trong kì thi đại học vừa qua, một bà mẹ đã quyết định mua tặng cho cô con gái của mình một dàn máy tính với cấu hình tầm trung nhằm phục vụ cho nhu cầu học tập và giải trí của con gái mình khi cô vào đại học.


​trong thời đại mà những dàn máy khủng luôn có kích thước cũng rất khủng đi kèm thì dàn máy của cô bé chỉ nhỏ và lọt thỏm vì sử dụng model case phanteks evolv itx màu trắng tinh khiết.
chiếc máy hứa hẹn không chỉ giúp đỡ cô bé trong việc học tập khi bước chân vào giảng đường đại học, mà chính nó cũng sẽ là người bạn giúp cô giải trí sau những giờ học tập căng thẳng.

​người mẹ tiết lộ là sử dụng model case này vì con gái chỉ thích những thứ nhỏ bé xinh xắn. mặc dù kích thước nhỏ nhưng sức mạnh của bộ máy không hề nhỏ tí nào với cpu intel xeon 1231v3, đây là mẫu cpu có tỉ lệ hiệu năng trên giá thành rất tốt và đang được bán rất chạy. đi kèm đó là cặp ram panram lightsword với led xanh đặc biệt, được biết cặp ram này đã được nhà phân phối đặc hàng riêng từ hãng theo yêu cầu của khách hàng.


​và cuối cùng là card đồ họa palit nvidia gtx960 phiên bản oc với 2gb gddr5. cũng không thể không kể đến tổng thể màu xanh lá của bộ máy khi hoạt động vì cô bé cũng là fan ruột của dòng card nvidia. nên người mẹ đã quyết định chọn màu xanh làm màu chủ đạo của dàn máy cho con mình.
tuy không nắm rõ về các dòng card đồ họa nhưng qua việc tìm hiểu một số thông tin trên mạng, người mẹ đã quyết định lựa chọn card đồ họa của hãng nvidia với nhiều ưu điểm như hiệu năng tốt, giá thành hợp lí, tiết kiệm điện năng. đặc biệt hơn, người mẹ đã chọn dòng card đồ họa geforce gtx 960 - một dòng card thế hệ mới của nvidia với hàng loạt nâng cấp so với dòng card cũ.
với mức giá tầm trung nhưng hiệu năng mà nó mang lại khi làm việc cũng như khi giải trí thật sự đều rất tuyệt vời. điều đó khiến cho cô con gái khi nhận được món quà này từ mẹ của mình đã cảm thấy rất vui mừng và hạnh phúc. và cô đã hứa với mẹ sẽ cố gắng học tập chăm chỉ không phụ lòng mẹ mình.
thấy được niềm vui từ cô con gái, người mẹ cảm thấy món quà mình mang đến cho con thật ý nghĩa, điều đó càng làm bà cảm thấy hạnh phúc hơn biết nhường nào.


​cấu hình bộ máy
cpu: intel xeon e3-1231v3 3.4ghz (3.7ghz turbo boost ) haswell lga 1150
tản nhiệt khí cho cpu: id cooling is-50 -top-down cpu cooler
ram : panram gaming light sword 8gb ( 2x4gb ) bus 1600
card màn hình: palit nvidia gtx 960 oc 2gb ( 128 bit ) ddr5
mainboard : asrock b85m-itx - haswell lga 1150
ssd: panram velocity 240gb - true speed ssd sata 3
case - vỏ máy tính: phanteks enthoo evolv
nguồn máy tính : sharkoon wpm 600w - 80 plus bronze - single rail

----------


## phamhungimkt

*trả lời: món quà công nghệ ý nghĩa dành cho con gái*

full hệ thống này tầm giá bao nhiêu thế nhỉ. không thấy thớt đề cập. nếu mình đổi gtx 960 thành gtx 950 thì chắc sẽ rẻ hơn được kha khá nhỉ. thấy hiệu năng 950 cũng k thua gì nhiều so với 960.

----------


## chicilonmedia

*trả lời: món quà công nghệ ý nghĩa dành cho con gái*




> full hệ thống này tầm giá bao nhiêu thế nhỉ. không thấy thớt đề cập. nếu mình đổi gtx 960 thành gtx 950 thì chắc sẽ rẻ hơn được kha khá nhỉ. thấy hiệu năng 950 cũng k thua gì nhiều so với 960.


đồng ý kiến với bác, chuyển sang gtx 950 hợp lý hơn á. kết hợp thêm màn hình cong nữa là hơi bị thơm rồi. làm con gái bác thật sướng [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## drspiller12345

*trả lời: món quà công nghệ ý nghĩa dành cho con gái*




> full hệ thống này tầm giá bao nhiêu thế nhỉ. không thấy thớt đề cập. nếu mình đổi gtx 960 thành gtx 950 thì chắc sẽ rẻ hơn được kha khá nhỉ. thấy hiệu năng 950 cũng k thua gì nhiều so với 960.


làm full bộ này cở 12 - 15 củ đấy bác? nhưng gtx 960 vẫn ngon hơn mà! nhưng gtx 950 được cái giá rẻ hơn thôi...

----------


## chuyenlambang1

*trả lời: món quà công nghệ ý nghĩa dành cho con gái*




> full hệ thống này tầm giá bao nhiêu thế nhỉ. không thấy thớt đề cập. nếu mình đổi gtx 960 thành gtx 950 thì chắc sẽ rẻ hơn được kha khá nhỉ. thấy hiệu năng 950 cũng k thua gì nhiều so với 960.


nếu dùng gtx 950 thì sẽ dư ra đc 1 số mua bàn phím + chuột

----------


## nguyenminh170

*trả lời: món quà công nghệ ý nghĩa dành cho con gái*




> làm full bộ này cở 12 - 15 củ đấy bác? nhưng gtx 960 vẫn ngon hơn mà! nhưng gtx 950 được cái giá rẻ hơn thôi...


gtx 950 hiệu năng thấp hơn gtx 960 1 chút và dĩ nhiên giá cũng rẻ hơn, tuy nhiên gtx 950 là dòng ra sau cùng, được buff mạnh về game moba và các chức năng trong gfe, có thể kể đến là auto optimize, tự động tối ưu hóa hệ thống khá hay đó bạn

----------

